# purple algae



## Steph (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 30 gallon salt water tank and suddenly I seem to have a purple algae problem. I can clean the tank and the next day it is back. It doesn't seem to be bothering my fish, but it looks bad. In my tank , I have 2 damsels, 2 turbo snails, 3 dwarf hermit crabs, and an emerald crab. Any ideas as to what this is and ho to get rid of it. ? Thanks. Steph


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you please post a pic?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if its not hard purple aglae ( coraline ) then my first *guess* would be cyano.
what is your water source? lghting? how old are the bulbs? how often do you feed/what? how much flow is in the tnak?


----------

